# Student protests-gun control



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Students Strap On Empty Holsters to Protest Gun Restrictions on Campus

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,304806,00.html


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Perhaps our younger generation will correct what got away from us old folks. Hopefully they will address some other on campus problems such as promoters of Aztlan, Raza, and MEChA.

:smt1099


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

TOF said:


> Perhaps our younger generation will correct what got away from us old folks. Hopefully they will address some other on campus problems such as promoters of Aztlan, Raza, and MEChA.
> 
> :smt1099


On the money there TOF. :smt023


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I wish them all the best but it will be a great uphill climb, with the groups against them.


----------

